
Managing a Medical Record on the Blockchain - VROCK
https://cryptoverze.com/managing-a-medical-record-on-the-blockchain/
======
randomerr
The concept is sounds from a technical level. But having dealt with the
industry Compliance is going to have a fit. After all you have bits of a
patients data flying around a network that not easily trackable. Also in Step
3 - If the off network system is requesting the data from secure URL why block
chain it all?

